# Need help for my Home-to-be kitchen



## Softcindy (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi All the nice people here:
 I love this house and getting ready to place the offer. There is one thing really bothering me is the kitchen is very small and the dining room is kind of isolated and away from the activities.
 There are garage/utility room and pantry doors cut off the kitchen space, and the powder room limited the expansion of the kitchen and block the dining room.
I couldn't come out with any idea about how to remodel this area... ;-(
 Really need help. 
Appreciate for all idea, I know there are nice people out there!!!
Thank you so much.
 Cindy


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 31, 2016)

1 or 2 story?
Are the glazed areas in the family rm. just windows?
Slab or raised foundation?


----------



## Softcindy (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Snoony:
This is a 2 story house.
The family rm has windows at the top and the door at the right side  of the drawing.
There is a door in between the kitchen and the family rm.
Slab foundation.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

You could close that door and add doors where the window is in the family room, move sink and dishwasher to where the old door is and  rejig the island.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks.
Since there is an access way through the laundry rm. and garage to the rear yard, that would also be my suggestion, although I'd wouldn't necessarily change the window in the rear of the family rm, unless the lot layout/use would support it.

I'd also move the ref. across from the sink to improve the kitchen triangle, and install one of the modern openable rollout pantries where the ref. is now.

Remove the door to the laundry area and enclose the appliances in cabinetry making the area an integral part of the kitchen.

Removing walls to more effectively integrate the formal dining area will require a look at the building plans, if they are available.


----------



## Softcindy (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi nealtw, 

Yes, close that small door to the back yard and make the window in the Famiily rm a french door is on the list!!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

We would be hoping that the drain for the sink does not go straight down thru the slab, there will also be a vent, that might be going thru the cupboard to the outside wall.


----------



## Softcindy (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Snoony, 
Yeah, there are too many doors at the kitchen area...limited the space.
Thinking to move the laundry room to the 2nd floor.
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Softcindy (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Nealtw, noted and will pay attention on these. Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

If you are removing windows to replace them with door. Measure the window and subtract 3" for the max sized double door you can do with out getting into framing.
So if you have a 72" window you max double door would be 68" as they go in 2" increments  so it would be a double 2' 10' x  6' 8" for a standard height door.
Hopefully the height of the top of the window is close to 83" from the subfloor. Some cheating can be done, there will be a 1 1/2 inch thick sill plate above the window that can be rejigged.
And if you need it, out swing door frames are  1 1/2 " shorter, just the way the threshold works


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

There are lot's of possibilities in moving walls but some are bearing walls and will or might require some destruction so I wouldn't plan to much until you can figure out the bearing points and walls are.


----------



## Softcindy (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi nealtw,   I am so relief from knowing this kitchen can be fixed, now I have more confidence and positive thoughts about putting the offer for it!!!!!!!!
This is such a nice place to discuss and really learn a lot.
Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

Softcindy said:


> Hi nealtw, I am so relief from knowing this kitchen can be fixed, now I have more confidence and positive thoughts about putting the offer for it!!!!!!!!
> This is such a nice place to discuss and really learn a lot.
> Thanks.


Anything can be done if you have enough budget, finding the practical is the trick.:thbup: Good luck with the offer.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

I corrected the door size above.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 31, 2016)

Softcindy said:


> Hi Snoony,
> Yeah, there are too many doors at the kitchen area...limited the space.
> Thinking to move the laundry room to the 2nd floor.
> Thanks for your suggestions.



Do you also have a 2nd floor, floor plan and are you in northern or southern CA?


----------



## Softcindy (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Snoony:

Yes, there is a 2nd floor, I am thinking maybe move the laundry to that 2nd floor, where is now at the hallway closet, but depends on the gas line...venting...etc.
I am very close to LA.
Thanks


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks.
That gives a better orientation of the plumbing.

That proposed location for the laundry appliances could turn out to be more expensive than the gain and it's more the drain connection than the gas and vent, which is fairly easy.

Where is the comfort heating appliance?

Is there a dropped beam or header running from the right wall of the refer encl. to the outside kitchen wall to the right of the cooking appliance.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

Carpet upstairs would make it pretty easy to run the drain over to the bath tub, the vent could go to the attic and tie in. Gas or electric could be tricky.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 1, 2016)

If you have lived in the area for any length of time, you probably know the drill about determining where the building dept. for the area where this residence is located.

If you are successful and acquire this residence, and because your plans are aggressive, prospective builders, and you, will be better served with existing building plans, for bidding purposes.

It will often circumvent costly change orders.

They can do the research themselves, at a cost.

Or you can provide them with a $25 refundable deposit.


----------



## Softcindy (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi, thanks for everyone.  A quick update: The seller accepted our offer!!!  We will close around the new year and then I will have more details to share with you.  The initial idea is to move the laundry room to 2nd floor and move the garage door to the pantry area.  The roof line and 2nd floor guest bedroom is actually overhang above the kitchen and laundry room so we are thinking to push out the wall too.  Will update the drawing.  Thanks to you all, you are very nice.
(My sketch skill is not that good, this is a roughly idea)


----------

